# Prizes for best costume (HELP PLEASE!)



## baybeedoll (Oct 18, 2004)

Everyone here has awesome ideas so I'm asking for a lil help 
We are gonna hve a costume contest at the party & there will be 3 prizes..1st 2nd 3rd. I think first place will be a gift card to somewhere..maybe best buy or target..something anyone would like and for 2nd and 3rd I bought 2 cauldrons to make into gift baskets..here's where I need help. Id like to keep the prizes fairly inexpensive..maybe 15-20 on each basket. What should I fill them with?! The only things that came to mind were movies & popcorn maybe but then I would feel bad if someone didnt like what I picked. Give me ideas oplease!! what would you think was a cool prize?


----------



## gennifyr (Aug 22, 2006)

Here's what I did and maybe you can incorporate it into baskets. I'm doing prizes for best costume, most original, sexiest, funniest and scariest. I bought little stuffed Halloween characters from Walmart that have candies with them. They were $3CAD each. One for each winner. I also printed out some award certificates for each winner. For the best costume I also bought a bottle of Vampire wine. It's a pinot noir and was $10.95CAD.


----------



## Lilly (Sep 26, 2006)

I think your gift baskets are very nice, much more than we have ever done for our parties. You could also go with a theme of color, for example everything in the black cauldron could be black, white, orange or whatever. We usually make our prizes, they are sort of gag gifts, but not really. One year when we were making signs for our trail, we made some extra ones on stakes that were prizes. Our friends loved those as not everyone is handy that way or has access to old weathered wood.

Lil


----------



## leel (Oct 11, 2006)

We took the cheap way out and got these to hand out to the winners.

http://www.partyamericastore.com/best-costume-trophy1.html
http://www.partyamericastore.com/funniest-costume-trophy.html
http://www.partyamericastore.com/scariest-costume-trophy.html


----------



## baybeedoll (Oct 18, 2004)

Thanks for all the input! Some great ideas keep em coming


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

I like the idea of giving a bottle of wine or a movie. If you have a party theme, it could be related to that. I once did a circus theme and gave the movie Killer Klowns from Outer Space. That was a hoot! 

I will be giving bottles of rum as prizes this year, since I'm doing the pirate theme thing.


----------



## dustee (Oct 25, 2005)

*This is what we give out*

we have a trophy biz and we made these to give out this year....

The trophies go to the three winners....however...we have a bunch of kids there 20 as a matter of fact so everyone who dresses up gets one of the medals....


----------



## baybeedoll (Oct 18, 2004)

Ok last night I went to wal-mart & they had a bunch of dvds for $5 I got Friday the 13th & Rosemary's baby..So each basket will have a dvd and Im thinking of putting a couple bags of popcorn in there & maybe some candy..what else would be a good addition? At first I thought about adding a $5 gc to blockbuster or hollywood video but I know not everyone rents from one or the other..
what about shot glasses? or lil bottles of vodka,rum etc..?? what do you guys think?


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

If the majority of your guests drink I would think that shot glasses would be cool - especially if you can find some Halloween related ones.


----------



## sweet&sinister (Oct 1, 2006)

someone gave me a gift like this last year. They put in 2 movies,popcorn,candy & some of those small glass bottles of coca cola. It was all inside a big popcorn bowl.


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

We give a $50 gift card to Home Depot for best Male costume, and $50 to Bed and Bath for best female costume.

Might do some other gag awards for "least affort", tiniest, etc. too..


----------



## VeeCat (Sep 17, 2006)

What we are doing (these are pre to teen people coming) is having 6 prizes. We bought cute big stuffed animals, a witch and pumpkin, since the biggest prizes (picked by the people) are Ms. and Mr. Halloween. Then we have 4 little stuffed animals dressed in cute little halloween "costumes" for the most original, most creative, prettiest and scariest. Which the 4 prizes will be picked by us. They get little tiny pumpkin tins filled with 2 gooey eyeballs and small prizes. Ms. and Mr Halloween get a squishy water tube with some cool stuff.
Thats our prize workings. 
Have a cool Happy Halloween!


----------



## RainyDayGhoul (Aug 30, 2006)

We've done trophies and little goodies. We usually keep it pretty simple, but little bottles of alcohol fit nicely into the trophies. We usually put a ribbon around the handles so that the winner could prance around all night with his/her prize. 

People will be thrilled with anything!


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

I've taken candy treat bags and stuffed them with popcorn, cozzie for their drinks (found halloween themed for $1 a piece), Old horror movie CD and just halloween trinkets... Six prizes in all 3 costume prizes and 3 game prizes. But I just found out I will have two sets of people coming. One set early and one set late (Restaurant people - have to close first)...so I'm thinking of making more gift sacks and repeating games and stuff for the late crowd.


----------



## hexler (Sep 20, 2005)

baybeedoll said:


> We are gonna hve a costume contest at the party & there will be 3 prizes..1st 2nd 3rd. I think first place will be a gift card to somewhere..maybe best buy or target..something anyone would like and for 2nd and 3rd I bought 2 cauldrons to make into gift baskets


*I used the idea for gift baskets this year (they were really well received last year) so here's the "Most Original" prize (consisting of candy, photo frame, lawn stake, spook doll, and throw blanket... total cost= $25... not including the award which was an additional $9):










"Best Costume" Prize was a gift basket as well with pretty much the same items but a bigger, fake mink, black throw (Cost= $30 Award= $9):










And the smaller novelty prizes (for Scariest and Funniest) are award gravestones and DVDs (Natural Born Killers and Donnie Darko... Cost= $5 and $12 Awards=$2):










Good luck with whatever you decide to do, either way, it sounds like you've got great prizes in mind!  *


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Wow, Hexler! Those are great! I love the baskets.


----------



## baybeedoll (Oct 18, 2004)

Those baskets are so cool Hexler! & I own both those dvds..grat choices 
So the baskets are finished now I should take some pics..
They each have a scary dvd, 2 bottles of pumpkin ale, 2 bags of halloween pop rocks & 2 bags of popcorn..simple & stuff they will use im sure 
Oh and we bought bottles of vampire wine to raffle off
Its almost here!
Happy Halloween all


----------



## scarysharon (Oct 21, 2005)

We did little gifts the first and second year of our parties. Most of these were left behind - no one seemed fussed, so the next year we hit the LCBO (liquor store in Canada) and at this time of the year lots of gift packs come out for Christmas. These are never left behind!! 

This year I have a large gift pack for best, with a trophy. Smaller gift sets for Original, Funniest and Scariest. Large gift pack $30 Cdn, others $15 Cdn. 

I do mini games too (like count the skulls in the house) so I got Vampyre wine for that and some beers, Holy Grail (tempered over burning witches), Black Wych and Hobgoblin beers. I think they were about 3 bucks on sale and those are for other mini games.

I love these gift packs because they are cheaper than buying many little things for everyone and they are nice - full bottles of alcohol with glasses, poker chips, what have you.

Hope this helps,
Sharon.


----------



## themrs (Oct 30, 2003)

We bought a few different things: gift cards for Caribou, Chipolte, Home Depot, bottle of wine, and a small cute purse. Part of the costume contest is to give the guests a chance to explain why they should win the prize so we needed to have some prizes that motivate them to persuade others to vote for them.


----------



## mt4106 (Sep 25, 2006)

COOL prizes Hexler!!!! I think I'll do the gift baskets next year.... Where'd ya get the cool-looking awards??


----------



## hexler (Sep 20, 2005)

mt4106 said:


> COOL prizes Hexler!!!! I think I'll do the gift baskets next year.... Where'd ya get the cool-looking awards??


*Thanks guys for the compliments.  

mt4106: I got the award statues at TJMAXX and made the banners on my PC here at work, laminated them and tied them to the hands. They are bobbleheads too so all the better.  

The gravestones are just the $1.99 Walmart ones with a laminated overlay I made on my PC.*


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

hexler said:


> *The gravestones are just the $1.99 Walmart ones with a laminated overlay I made on my PC.*


I picked up a couple of those gravestones at Michael's yesterday for 99 cents. Thought I might use your idea for next year's party.


----------

